
Scam with fake delivery service - hebrewd
It begun with me being rather stupid for starters.
I was looking for a used GPU online, initially and so I ended up seeing gtx 1080ti for cheap.
I contacted the seller, asked for pictures and whatnot and paid via bitcoin.<p>The thing is, instead of the seller disappearing then, they sent me to a delivery service website with a tracking ID. 
The website being Globallinedelservice.com
I could supposedly follow my package as it traveled through the world.<p>I don&#x27;t know why, but only a few days later I thought about using a whois on the domain, which showed me that the identity of the owner is guarded.<p>Posting it to the world hoping that it will prevent others from making the same mistake.
I didn&#x27;t expect a scam to be so elaborative.
======
Rjevski
To be fair, this scam isn’t really elaborative, it’s basically how it _should_
be done.

But the first red flag I see here is Bitcoin; while I’m a supporter of crypto
currencies myself I wouldn’t use them with someone I don’t trust; I’d prefer
either a fiat currency payment method with some way to claim back the money
(cards) or at the very least have a real-world link to the recipient (bank
account, etc) so at least I have the chance to sue, or if that’s not an option
then crypto with a reputable escrow service.

